# The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Corona-Shutdown hat laut Casting Director auch Vorteile



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Corona-Shutdown hat laut Casting Director auch Vorteile*

						Die zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus ergriffenen Maßnahmen haben auch die Dreharbeiten der Witcher-Serie auf Netflix für Staffel 2 zum Erliegen gebracht. Casting Director Sophie Holland sieht die Zwangspause jedoch als Chance. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Corona-Shutdown hat laut Casting Director auch Vorteile*


----------

